# Raise a deck by 1.5 inches with new decking in 5 hours from inside the building



## davek (May 8, 2011)

Just though I'd throw this out there to you commercial contractors. I own a commercial building with a flat roof deck. I have large A/C units on top that crushed and rusted the deck over time from the weight. water pooled under the A/c units. For years I wanted to remove the units and re-deck underneath but cost of doing so was too much. I finally came up with a solution. I not only raised the rusted deck and A/C units to original height I also raised portions 1'' higher to drain off water. I also installed new decking from the inside. So now my roof does not leak, the A/C units are raised higher than the rest of the deck to prevent pooling I also have a brand new looking deck from the inside. And it was all done in 5 hours. I designed a joist bracket that allows this type of repair. it works great. just for fun I put the install video on youtube. just search for keenas roof joist bracket.


----------



## Theroofjob (May 18, 2011)

Every once in a while you need a<a href="http://www.roofing-Maine.com">roofing job in Maine</a>. But you are going to pay for it. Roofs in Maine cost almost twice as much as the same roof would cost in Nevada. Insurance companies are in complete ahhh when they come here to settle storm damage. At first they think the roofing company is trying to commit some kind if fraud. 

Www.roofing-Maine.com


----------



## morrissey roofing (Nov 28, 2010)

maine is a fraud, but beyond that.....it seems that when your building was build it wasnt done...so well. I build a curb and put my ACs on it, the roof isnt under the AC terminated to the AC, works best, and is cheaper


----------

